# Torque Settings for Carbon Front Mech Hanger... Scott Foil Premium



## Sneakbox (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi all, I've sourced a 2013 Scott Foil Premium (54cm) and will be building it up with Ultegra Di2. 

Can someone please help or point me in the right direction in regards to torque settings for various areas of the bike, in particular the CARBON front mech hanger??? I have a Part Tool torque wrench but have never attached a FD to carbon hanger before. 

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## smoo (Sep 20, 2007)

If I remember I just torqued mine to the specs for the front derailleur - in my case, Campagnolo SR which is 7 Nm. Carbon is tougher than you think.. :wink5:

It'll be designed to take normal torques for front derailleurs, otherwise there would be a warning somewhere. But it's really important to use the big carbon washer that's supplied with the frame. The derailleur goes behind the frame bracket and the carbon washer goes on the other side. So the order from the back is dérailleur, frame bracket, carbon washer and fixing bolt. 

For Campagnolo at least you can't use the fixing bolt supplied with the dérailleur because it isn't long enough to pass through the big carbon washer plus the bracket. So I just used a longer 5mm alloy hex bolt. It's not anodized black, but you can't have everything...


----------



## smoo (Sep 20, 2007)

smoo said:


> If I remember I just torqued mine to the specs for the front derailleur - in my case, Campagnolo SR which is 7 Nm. Carbon is tougher than you think.. :wink5:
> 
> It'll be designed to take normal torques for front derailleurs, otherwise there would be a warning somewhere. But it's really important to use the big carbon washer that's supplied with the frame. The derailleur goes behind the frame bracket and the carbon washer goes on the other side. So the order from the back is dérailleur, frame bracket, carbon washer and fixing bolt.
> 
> For Campagnolo at least you can't use the fixing bolt supplied with the dérailleur because it isn't long enough to pass through the big carbon washer plus the bracket. So I just used a longer 5mm alloy hex bolt. It's not anodized black, but you can't have everything...


Oops - scrap that!

I just saw a little sticker I hadn't noticed before on mine that says "max torque 40 KGF/CM". Which is apparently about 4 Nm. 

Oh well, mine ain't broke yet. Wonder if I should loosen it off...


----------



## smoo (Sep 20, 2007)

Here's mine (2013 Team Issue) with the sticker. Sorry about the dirt.. :blush2:

Can't believe I didn't notice the sticker before!!


----------



## Sneakbox (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you Smoo! 

I actually did some more digging and got in contact with the Tech guys in Sun Valley. He too said 40KGF/CM = 4Nm. Was really helpful with a couple other questions I had. 

A+ for Scott customer service. Excited to start racing this season with my FOIL. Thanks again!


----------



## smoo (Sep 20, 2007)

No worries, glad we've got it out there and searchable in case anyone else has the same problem.

Loosened mine off to 4Nm. Looks like the extra friction provided by the carbon permits lower torques.


----------



## Tubby531 (Apr 9, 2010)

smoo said:


> Here's mine (2013 Team Issue) with the sticker. Sorry about the dirt.. :blush2:
> 
> Can't believe I didn't notice the sticker before!!
> 
> View attachment 291810


Digressing slightly from this thread - I notice you've built your Foil with Super Record. I'm in the process of doing the same, but was somewhat surprised that the BB cups went in way too easily by hand, without any need to press them in. 

Did your need to be pressed in? Have you had any problems with creaking from the BB area and did you use Loctite when fitting them? Sorry for all the questions, but I have read in some forums that Campag and Scott don't necessarily mate well.


----------



## smoo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tubby531 said:


> Digressing slightly from this thread - I notice you've built your Foil with Super Record. I'm in the process of doing the same, but was somewhat surprised that the BB cups went in way too easily by hand, without any need to press them in.
> 
> Did your need to be pressed in? Have you had any problems with creaking from the BB area and did you use Loctite when fitting them? Sorry for all the questions, but I have read in some forums that Campag and Scott don't necessarily mate well.


I used the standard Campagnolo 86.5 x 41 press fit cups. In my case, they went quite far in by hand, but I used the proper Campagnolo tool to press them in for the last 2 or 3 mm. That said, it didn't require that much force, if I hadn't had the tool I might have been able to press them all of the way in by hand using a block of wood or something.

The first time I installed the cups I used some old ones that had previously been on another bike and I did have some problems - it seemed that I couldn't get the cranks fully tightened without there being a tiny bit of play left in them. However, I swapped the cups for some new ones and that solved the problem. This was in the autumn (fall) though, and I'm living in Finland so only got to ride the bike for a few weeks before the snow came. So far no problems with creaking, but I've yet to see how it stands up to prolonged use...

I didn't use loctite, on the assumption that I will still have that option if creaks develop in the future and it seemed to make sense to try it without anything first. I've even heard people recommend actually greasing them before pressing them in on the basis that they will move slightly anyway and won't creak if they are greased, but I just put them in completely dry.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Make sure you use the little aluminum plate that comes with the FD and adjust the support bolt on the FD properly. Its particularly important with this kind of FD mount.


----------



## smoo (Sep 20, 2007)

goodboyr said:


> Make sure you use the little aluminum plate that comes with the FD and adjust the support bolt on the FD properly. Its particularly important with this kind of FD mount.


When you say the little aluminium plate, you mean the curved washer underneath the Campagnolo-supplied fastening bolt? In this case, my assumption was that the carbon plate/washer supplied with the frameset is a replacement for this (as pictured above). In any case, you can't use the Campagnolo fastening bolt with the Scott carbon washer because the washer is too thick, and you can't use both washers because they are both curved. You would either need to use the Campagnolo alloy washer and bolt, or the Scott carbon washer and a longer bolt (as I did).

Don't know if one is any better than the other but I thought it best to use the frame-supplied washer.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Sorry. The op was about di2. Thats what I was referring to.


----------



## Tubby531 (Apr 9, 2010)

smoo said:


> I used the standard Campagnolo 86.5 x 41 press fit cups. In my case, they went quite far in by hand, but I used the proper Campagnolo tool to press them in for the last 2 or 3 mm. That said, it didn't require that much force, if I hadn't had the tool I might have been able to press them all of the way in by hand using a block of wood or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks - i used Loctite and like you await some better weather. Lets see how they both fair. Great frames and choice of group sets though. Cheers.


----------



## smoo (Sep 20, 2007)

goodboyr said:


> Sorry. The op was about di2. Thats what I was referring to.


Ah, ok, no worries!


----------



## smoo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tubby531 said:


> Thanks - i used Loctite and like you await some better weather. Lets see how they both fair. Great frames and choice of group sets though. Cheers.


Yeah, I think they go well together, and because Scott only use Shimano and sram you don't see many!


----------

